# Windows 7: PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Windows 7: PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Windows 7: PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt vorbestellen


----------



## Elektro (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ab wann ist das Heft im Handel erhältlich? Ich habs oben im Artikel nicht gefunden.
Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Oktober 2009)

> Windows 7 steht in den Startlöchern: Viele Anwender haben lange auf einen würdigen Nachfolger von Windows XP gewartet. PC Games Hardware bietet ab dem 21. Oktober ein Sonderheft zu Windows 7 und DirectX 11 an."



Aber ich habe es zur Sicherheit noch mal extra reingeschrieben, danke fürs Feedback.


----------



## exoRR (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe eine Frage zur Bestellung: Was ist denn diese Kundennummer? Ich bin zwar Abbonent, ich weiß aber nicht wo ich sie finden kann.
Wäre dankbar für Hilfe.


----------



## Pyrro (14. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Aber ich habe es zur Sicherheit noch mal extra reingeschrieben, danke fürs Feedback.


 
Hm is ja dumm dann kauf ich mir das Heft lieber im Handel da muss ich wenigstens nicht 25% für Versandkosten bezahlen...


----------



## exoRR (14. Oktober 2009)

Warum, kann man das auch im Handel kaufen?


----------



## MisterG (15. Oktober 2009)

exoRR schrieb:


> Warum, kann man das auch im Handel kaufen?



Scheint so.

Kundenummer steht glaube ich auf der Hülle in der deine PCGH versandt wird. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## FMercier (22. Oktober 2009)

wir haben jetzt den 22.10. und kein Sonderheft ist im Handel zu finden - ich fühle mich n bischen verarscht!


bitte einmal eine Stellungsnahme dazu!


Frank


----------



## Elektro (22. Oktober 2009)

FMercier schrieb:


> wir haben jetzt den 22.10. und kein Sonderheft ist im Handel zu finden - ich fühle mich n bischen verarscht!
> 
> 
> bitte einmal eine Stellungsnahme dazu!
> ...



Hallo, also ich habe mir gestern eins im Zeitungsladen im Nürnberger Hauptbahnhof mitgenommen. Ich denke mal Du solltest es in einem anderen Zeitungsladen als dem in welchem Du warst probieren. Viel Glück!


----------



## qwerfdsa (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte das Heft pünktlich im Briefkasten, und habe meine Lektüre auf Seite 7 abgebrochen, da die Redakteure dieses Artikels allen Versionen von Windows 7 den XP Mode spendieren, was bei uns zu Hause zu mittellschweren Konflikten bezüglich meiner Einkaufspläne führte!
Ein ziemlich kapitaler Bock, oder habe ich da was verpasst?


----------



## dundee (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

habe mir das Sonderheft am Kiosk gekauft und weiß nicht wie man die 180 Tage Versin von Eset NOD32 aktiviert.
Nachdem ich die installation durchgeführt habe und updaten will, kommt die Meldung das Benutzername und Passwort eingetragen werden muß.
Wo bekomme ich das her?
Habe mir extra deswegen das Heft zugelegt und jetzt sowas!
Wer kann mir helfen?

Danke und MfG
dundee


----------



## hummel01 (24. Oktober 2009)

FMercier schrieb:


> wir haben jetzt den 22.10. und kein Sonderheft ist im Handel zu finden - ich fühle mich n bischen verarscht!
> 
> 
> bitte einmal eine Stellungsnahme dazu!
> ...


 
Hi,
ich wollte mir gerade auch das Heft hier bei uns im Dorf kaufen,aber ich habe es nicht bekommen.
Ich war in 2 Supermärkten, in einer Drogerie, am Kiosk und im Schreibwarenladen.
Das kann ja irgendwie nicht sein oder?


mfg


----------



## schmerk (24. Oktober 2009)

ich hab das heft heute bekommen und so aber wie aktiviere ich das nod ohne zugangsdaten? echt klasse. ich hab das ganze heft durchsucht und nix gefunden...


----------



## dundee (24. Oktober 2009)

schmerk schrieb:


> ich hab das heft heute bekommen und so aber wie aktiviere ich das nod ohne zugangsdaten? echt klasse. ich hab das ganze heft durchsucht und nix gefunden...



Hi,

willkommen im Club.
Ich habe schon gedacht ich wäre zu dämlich das Virenprog. zum laufen zu bringen. Hoffentlich meldet sich mal einer von den Mods hier, das Problem zu lösen. Die Hefte werden immer teurer, aber der Service immer schlechter.

Gruß dundee


----------



## schmerk (25. Oktober 2009)

dundee schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> willkommen im Club.
> Ich habe schon gedacht ich wäre zu dämlich das Virenprog. zum laufen zu bringen. Hoffentlich meldet sich mal einer von den Mods hier, das Problem zu lösen. Die Hefte werden immer teurer, aber der Service immer schlechter.
> ...


 
Tja die Mods scheinen sich iwie nicht dafür zu interessieren wies aussieht. Naja.....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Oktober 2009)

Um was gehts?


----------



## schmerk (25. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Um was gehts?



Irgendwie find ich nirgends Zugangsdaten für das NOD32 auf dem Sonderheft.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Oktober 2009)

Nod32?


----------



## schmerk (25. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nod32?



Red ich gegen ne Wand?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe das Sonderheft nicht und habe auch nicht daran mitgearbeitet  Ich weiß nicht, was NOD32 ist. Also erkläre es mir, anstatt solch eine Aussage zu treffen!


----------



## schmerk (25. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe das Sonderheft nicht und habe auch nicht daran mitgearbeitet  Ich weiß nicht, was NOD32 ist. Also erkläre es mir, anstatt solch eine Aussage zu treffen!



Nod32 ist ein Antivirenprogramm und auf dem Heft soll wohl eine 180Tage Version draufsein. Um die Version zu aktivieren braucht man wohl Zugangsdaten die da nirgends zu finden sind weder im Heft noch auf der DVD.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Oktober 2009)

Aha, geht doch. Ich frage mal nach morgen ...


----------



## schmerk (26. Oktober 2009)

Hat sich da eigentlich nun was getan mit dem Nod32? Hat denn noch jemand auch das Problem mit dem aktivieren?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Oktober 2009)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, benötigt man gar keinen Key. Oder wirst du aufgefordert einen solchen einzugeben? Mal versucht einen Name und ein PW zu vergeben?


----------



## dundee (27. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe, benötigt man gar keinen Key. Oder wirst du aufgefordert einen solchen einzugeben? Mal versucht einen Name und ein PW zu vergeben?



Hi,

ja, man benötigt einen Benutzernamen und Passwort!
Wenn man nach der Installation die Datenbank aktualisieren möchte wird danach verlangt. Wenn man irgendeinen Benutzernamen und Passwort wählt, gibt es eine Fehlermeldung. Hier mal ein Screen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mullle (27. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich bestätigen - es wird zum Update der Signaturen ein Username und Passwort verlangt...


----------



## dundee (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

anscheinend brauchen die Mods erst mal ne Woche um das zu raffen
Mein Geld fürs Magazine haben die ja schon, also warum sich dann so beeilen um das Problem zu beheben
Kein Wunder das die pcgh Xtreme, wegen zu geringer Verkaufszahlen, eingestellt wurde. Die Leute lassen sich nicht ewig verarschen!

Gruß dundee


----------



## PCGH_Marco (27. Oktober 2009)

*Problem: Eset NOD32 Antivirus 4*

Hallo,

die Lizenzdatei fehlt auf der Heft-DVD. Hier die Anleitung, wie Sie die Lizenzdatei installieren können.

*Eset NOD32 Antivirus 4 noch nicht installiert *
Kopieren Sie die eav_nt32_deu.msi (32-Bit-Version) oder eav_nt64_deu.msi (64-Bit-Version) von der Heft-DVD (\01_Vollversionen\Tools) auf die Festplatte. Laden Sie die Datei cfg.zip herunter und entpacken Sie die cfg.xml in den gleichen Ordner, in dem sich auch die Setup-Datei von Eset NOD32 Antivirus 4 befindet. Anschließend installieren Sie Eset NOD32 Antivirus 4 und die Lizenzdaten werden automatisch eingetragen.

*Eset NOD32 Antivirus 4 bereits installiert *
Öffnen Sie das Hauptfenster mit einem Doppelklick auf das Eset-Symbol in der Systemleiste und klicken Sie dann ganz unten links auf "Ansicht Standardmodus Ändern...". Bestätigen Sie mit "Ja" und klicken Sie dann oben rechts auf "Einstellungen" - "Einstellungen importieren/exportieren". Wählen Sie nun die zuvor entpackte cfg.xml aus und klicken Sie auf "Einstellungen importieren" sowie "OK".

Download Lizenzdatei für Eset NOD32 Antivirus 4

Wir bitten um Entschuldigung für den Fehler.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Mullle (27. Oktober 2009)

Danke!

Super wäre natürlich zusätzlich eine ausschließlich auf Username und Passwort reduzierte Version der xml, für die Leute (wie mich), die bereits individuelle Einstellungen im Programm gemacht haben...mit dem Import der xml überschreibt man sich die ja wieder...

Wäre das noch möglich?

Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Marco (29. Oktober 2009)

Mullle schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Super wäre natürlich zusätzlich eine ausschließlich auf Username und Passwort reduzierte Version der xml, für die Leute (wie mich), die bereits individuelle Einstellungen im Programm gemacht haben...mit dem Import der xml überschreibt man sich die ja wieder...
> 
> ...



Das ist leider nicht möglich.

Marco


----------



## Bummsbirne (29. Oktober 2009)

Also bei mir inner ciddy wars auch so gut wie nirgends zu finden. Wollte mir das eigentlichsofort kaufen. Hab aber vorher einen Blick reingeworfen....also ich finde, dass das Heft sowas von einer Frechheit ist....

Sowashab ich ja schon lange nich mehr von PCGH gesehen. Da steht  die hälfte auch inner normalen PCGH drin...hab mich so gefreut auf die Liste mit kompatiblen Spielen bzw. wie einzelne Spiele laufen oder welche Probleme es gibt.

Erst wurde es groß angekündigt und was sieht man im Heft:

Ne Tabelle vo nur 6 spiele oder so drinstehen....dazu dann 30 Programme wo ich oft noch nie was von gehoert habe...und hinter fast jedem Spiel bzw. "normaler Software" steht n nicht kompatibel oder läuft nicht....

Also das Heft is wirklich so das unverschämteste was dieses Jahr im Zeitschriftenhandel erschienen ist! Und der Preis...

Wie gut, dass ich mir diesen Müll nicht gekauft habe!! Dachte das ist ein kleines "Kompendium" für den anfänglichen Umgang mit Win 7. Dafür haette ich den Preis gerne bezahlt...aber der muell der da rauskam: Vergesst es PCGH.

Und dann keine antworten von nem Mod....es kommen nur d**** kommentare von PCGH_Marc! Erst ne d... Frage und dann noch nichtmal 2 minuten zeit um bei google nod32 einzugebe um zu erfahren was das ist...also sry aber wie peinlich ist das denn???Man selbst soll immer die SuFu nutzen aber die Redis koenne nochnichtmal 3 Buchstaben und 2 Ziffern bei Google eingeben.

Dass das mit dem Registrieren irgendwie schief gelaufen ist kann ja mal in der Hektik des Arbeitsalltags passieren, aber dass man es selbst nicht mekrt und sofort selbsttätig eine Lösung präsentiert und erst von Usern "wachgeruettelt werden muss" ist peinlich.


Das Niveau ist von PCGH eh schon gesunken...dann haben se das niveau leicht heben koene bzw. es so halten koennen aber jetzt haben se sich wieder ein Eigentor geschossen.

@Mods bzw. Redis: Jetzt schickt mir ja keine Verwarnung von wegen fehlende sachlichkeit bzw. unangebrachte ausdrucksweise...Ich habe hier zwar "erregt" aber dennoch sachlich meine Meinung kund getan.

Aber ich denke das is den Redis eh egal...also die Kritikan diesem Sonderheft.

 Weris hier denn auch der Meinung , dass das Heft mehr als schlecht ist???


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Zum Problem mit ESET gab es eine eigene News.
Windows 7 PCGH-Sonderheft: Eset NOD32 Antivirus 4 freischalten - Windows 7, Eset NOD32 Antivirus 4, Sonderheft

Was Deine erste Kritik angeht: In der Ankündigungsnews steht explizit 





> Wichtig für regelmäßige PCGH-Leser: Das Sonderheft ist teilweise ein Best-of von Windows-7-Artikeln unter anderem aus PCGH Premium 09/2009 (Windows 7) und PCGH 11/2009.


 Ganz umsonst schreiben wir das sicher nicht rein.

Wobei ich persönlich nicht verstehe, was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat. Ist das Sonderheft nun inhaltlich schlecht oder nur deshalb schlecht, weil es Artikel aus PCGH verwendet (wie angekündigt)?


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. November 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ist das Sonderheft nun inhaltlich schlecht oder nur deshalb schlecht, weil es Artikel aus PCGH verwendet (wie angekündigt)?




...beides gleichermaßen...


----------



## Geronimo:) (27. November 2009)

Hi,

ich wollte auch gerne das Sonderheft kaufen.
Leider ist es hier bei uns auf dem Lande nirgends zu kriegen.
Also hab ich es bei meinem Zeitschriftenhändler des Vertrauens bestellt. 
Und seit vier Wochen  bekomme ich von denen immer nur zu hören, das es in der NACHLIEFERUNG ist. 
Was ist den da los. 

Geronimo
...


----------



## PCGH_Marco (30. November 2009)

Geronimo:) schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte auch gerne das Sonderheft kaufen.
> Leider ist es hier bei uns auf dem Lande nirgends zu kriegen.
> ...



Schick mir einfach deine Adresse per PM.

Marco


----------

